# Ferret behaviour



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

I have two jills who are sisters. They are 10 months old and have been given the Delvosterone injection to bring them out of season.
In the past few weeks one of my wee girls is dragging her sister and pulling her about mostly by the neck, Is she mothering her or is it something else?
Please could someone give me some advice on this matter.
I will be taking them to the vet soon to get spayed.

Thanks Murph.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

she has had a phantom pregnancy, very common with the injection.

Yes she believes her sister is her kit, the sister is going to have pretty much a miserable time for the next few weeks now as she will be constantly dragged back to bed, make sure she is able to get to food and water.

This is a perfect reason as to why its best to spay as this will be prevented.


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the quick responce,
It has put my mind at rest.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya 

Your girl is having a phantom its perfectly normal and when the other gets to that stage she will pull the other one in too, its very commen and no reason to be alarmed they wont come to any harm, she is old enough to fight her off if she gets fed up. It just shows good mothering instincts, if you had a group of say 4 they always signle out one as the baby lol its kinda cute.


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

I really appreciate the feedback.
As you know iam new here and still trying to work out how 2.
Hopefully I will have a photo of my girls for all to see soon,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Murph said:


> I really appreciate the feedback.
> As you know iam new here and still trying to work out how 2.
> Hopefully I will have a photo of my girls for all to see soon,


Cant wait to see them what colour are they?


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

ehm ! I have a picture to post of my wee babes, still trying to work it out!


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

My wee girls. gorgeous or wot!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh what beutiful mitts 

they look very loved and spoiled, i would seriously consider getting them spayed though, its no fun for one to be constantly dragged back into the nest when it wants to move, they usually end up screaming at one another to.

Its not nice for them at all, plus if left entire they run the risk of overian tumours, ive had some rescue jills die of this as they wernt neutered.

if you want advice on anything else just shout


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

They will be going to the vet in the next week to get spayed,
I am very nervous!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Dont worry they will be fine 

Ive had hundreds and hundreds done, ferrets bounce back amazingly well from anasthetic, they will soon be bouncing around again.


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)

I think you may be right!
But this is my wee girls! they are part of the family.
I am probably getting worried about nothing. EH!


----------



## Murph (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

No dont wory at all, i gurantee the same eve it will be life as normal, they arnt like dogs or other animals that can take 24 hrs or even longer to come round, you honestly wont know the difference and you are potentially saving their lives, aplastic anemia is not nice 

they will love you for it 

get them some nice chicken for supper to spoil them a bit.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful they have brilliant bone structure for girls! They are sure well loved they look in brilliant condition, If you wish to leave them entire then thats your choice they will be at a risk of ovarium tumors (because they have overies) if they are spayed they wont so there for dont have the risk. How often does the sister drag the other? if you want to stop it put some sudo cream on her neck she wont like the taste and leave her alone.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They may not spay them yet because they could have milk maybe? good luck at the vets but please dont worry your babys are young and i doubt they are at any risk at all. im sorry you have been scared.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I dont think its a case of scaring people, owners do need to be aware of these things.

Its all about educating, it may save a ferrets life.

Aplastic aneamia/ovarian tumours are far more likely to kill than being spayed.

most owners do get worried well their beloved pet goes for an op, try not to worry im sure the vet is experienced, i have ferrets neutered virtually every week so i supose i dont really worry now, without that sounding callous.

Vets will only spay a certain length of time after a jill jab but as she has had her 'phantom litter' i will say you had her jill jabbed 4 weeks ago?? therfore they are safe to spay


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> I dont think its a case of scaring people, owners do need to be aware of these things.Its all about educating, it may save a ferrets life.Aplastic aneamia/ovarian tumours are far more likely to kill than being spayed.most owners do get worried well their beloved pet goes for an op, try not to worry im sure the vet is experienced, i have ferrets neutered virtually every week so i supose i dont really worry now, without that sounding callous.Vets will only spay a certain length of time after a jill jab but as she has had her 'phantom litter' i will say you had her jill jabbed 4 weeks ago?? therfore they are safe to spay


i am sure the owner was aware its all apart of reaserch sorry it is scaring people i know they are prone to eplastic anemia i have had ferrets since i was 5.* They are only prone to that if "left" in season.* through an over load of hormones, of course they are more at risk of ovarian tumors if not spayed what whole animal isnt?** I guess it will depend on how far the jills are in the phantoms ive known ferrets be full of milk having phantoms at 5 weeks.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

i to am very experienced with ferrets and i believe informing people is essential, i do PR nearly every week through the summer, some people need shocking into taking action (not meaning the author of this thread)

as i rescue i see some pretty shocking sights and ferrets that coudl have been saved if they had been neutered.

Im sure the vet will check them over before admitting them to be spayed and have the final decision as to if they are ok to be spayed.

Anyway i get the feeling this is turning into a bit of an 'i know more than you' thread and its not why the thead was started so illl leave it here.

Let us know how you get on murph, they will be fine dont worry


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> i to am very experienced with ferrets and i believe informing people is essential, i do PR nearly every week through the summer, some people need shocking into taking action (not meaning the author of this thread)
> 
> as i rescue i see some pretty shocking sights and ferrets that coudl have been saved if they had been neutered.
> 
> ...


im sorry you feel that way it wasnt meant to come across that way i just didnt want the OP frightend as they clearly love there ferrets thats all. its great that you do the PR.


----------

